# Genesis beats BMW to Alexa integration - "Alexa, tell Genesis to unlock my car"



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Genesis beats BMW to Alexa integration - "Alexa, tell Genesis to unlock my car"*



BMW is working on Alexa integration to allow voice command activation of ConnectedDrive features. Hyundai's luxury division has beaten them to the punch. The driving review of the Genesis G90 still lags behind the 7 Series, but if this is any indication it is just matter of time until BMW has some serious competition on their hands from the Korean brand.

***8220;Did I lock the car?***8221; ***8220;How can I warm up my car on a snowy morning without going outside, get my news and still get to work on time?***8221; These are questions that can leave many car owners feeling frazzled. But not G80 and G90 owners, as Genesis is the first automaker to launch an Alexa skill, allowing remote voice commands to control connected cars. Genesis Connected Services can take care of these tasks and more from inside the home using the Alexa voice service on Amazon Echo, Echo Dot and Amazon Tap. The new Alexa skill for Genesis is available today across Alexa-enabled devices.

***8220;We***8217;re excited to bring the convenience of voice and Alexa to the Genesis G80 and G90,***8221; said Steve Rabuchin, vice president, Amazon Alexa. ***8220;With this innovative Alexa implementation, customers can now start their car, and get the heat going all just by asking Alexa from the comfort of their own home. We can***8217;t wait for our customers to try it out.***8221;

***8220;The Amazon Alexa skill for Genesis demonstrates our progressive commitment to technology that is intuitive and customer-focused. It aligns with our belief that time and convenience are the ultimate luxuries,***8221; said Erwin Raphael, general manager of Genesis in the U.S. market. ***8220;From remotely locking your car from your living room, to starting your G90 and setting the temperature from your bedroom, the Alexa skill for Genesis offers a new level of ease for owners.***8221;

*BMW announces integration with Amazon Alexa*

*How It Works *
Amazon Alexa allows customers to send remote commands to their car from inside their home using simple voice interaction through Genesis Connected Services and an Alexa-enabled device. To send commands to Genesis vehicles via Alexa, users must enable the Genesis skill in their Alexa app available on iOS, Android and Fire tablets, and then link their existing Genesis Connected Services Account within the Alexa app. Voice commands will only be sent to Genesis vehicles after Alexa prompts owners for their Genesis Connected Services Personal Identification Number (PIN).

*Genesis Amazon Alexa Skill: Remote Services*

Remote Start with Set Temperature - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to start my car at 70 degrees.***8221;
Remote Start - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to start my Black G90.***8221;
Remote Stop - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to stop my Gray G90.***8221;
Remote Lock - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to lock my car.***8221;
Remote Unlock - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to unlock my car.***8221;
Remote Lights - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to flash the lights on my G80.***8221;
Remote Horns and Lights - ***8220;Alexa, tell Genesis to honk the horn on my car.***8221;


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Alexa integrates to a whole lot of things I choose NOT to enable. My car would be another one that I would NOT enable... and I'd like to disable the API access to anything but the concierge to be honest. I'm really not liking this 'convenience' - because it's a matter of time before this stuff is hacked.


----------



## Grubrunner (Jul 13, 2015)

I had to open this thread to see who/what exactly "Alexa" was.....


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

If BMW ever gets this done, it will likely be spinning a wheel to pick words.


----------

